# Knife kitchen s-grind Chef



## Petr (Dec 1, 2019)

Kitchen Knife s-grind Chef . Blade: 240x49x2. 4 mm, steel n690 Hrc 61, descents 3\4 concave lens, 1\4 convex lens, reduction of 0.1 mm, bolster Melchior, handle bokaut.


----------



## Petr (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Dhoff (Dec 11, 2019)

Very elegant and minimalistic aestetics


----------

